# installation problem ..new to freeBSD..pls help  : )



## x00c013 (Oct 4, 2009)

hi i'm new to freeBSD .. i can't understand why i can't boot from bootable dvd ...i download the iso dvd version for platform i386 ,extract the iso  and then i burn all files on dvd ,,then i set as first boot device my dvd-drive. When comes the time to boot from dvd ...says "Boot from cd-rom ,,and then nothing ,my pc boot from my hdd ...what i 'am doing wrong .. the same hapens with 3 iso disc's..with other distro's like suse,ubuntu,fedora,PC-BSD and many others i had not this problem ...pls help me ...thxx


----------



## ale (Oct 4, 2009)

You don't have to extract the files from the iso image.
Just burn it as image.
Every burning software on the earth has that option.


----------

